
Quantum Computing Hardware Teardown - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2018/01/22/quantum-computing-hardware-teardown/
======
szczys
I can definitely follow this article, but I still don't feel like I have an
intuitive understanding at all the way I do with traditional processors that
use plain old electron flow. It makes me wonder if that's how people felt when
integrated circuits were first being seen in the world.

~~~
wd5gnr
I think the harder transition was from tubes to bipolar transistors. FETs
were/are more like tubes.

